# Infinity Wax Diablo Anyone ?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone tried Infinity Wax Diablo wax yet ?
https://www.infinitywax.com/infinity-wax-diablo-teflon-wax.html

Thoughts & pics plez :thumb:
:detailer:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

BoroDave74 Is the person to ask. He did post up a few pictures on Instagram.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes and first impressions are very good as used it for my winter detail last week and it was easy to use and apply a thin layer and cures quickly even in low temps and removal is a breeze with no dusting.

Didn’t take any pics but beading and sheeting are impressive and I’m certain this will see me through to the spring with ease 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Used it on my friends Golf R at the weekend. Only the bonnet and front bumper. Very easy to work with, spreads well, cures quickly and is literally a wipe off removal. Will ask him to grab some shots...

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone tried Infinity Wax Diablo wax yet ?
> https://www.infinitywax.com/infinity-wax-diablo-teflon-wax.html
> 
> Thoughts & pics plez :thumb:
> :detailer:


Yes, got some in Black Friday sale and tried it last weekend.

Very cold but great to use and fantastic finish even in the winter weather.
Great beading.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Do we know if Diablo is coming back into stock at Infinity.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

camerashy said:


> Do we know if Diablo is coming back into stock at Infinity.


It will be according to their instagram, fresh batch just made!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

On their Facebook group last nite showed images of a large batch being poured. So maybe on the website soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Do we know if Diablo is coming back into stock at Infinity.


Stock being added tonight


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Peter77 said:


> On their Facebook group last nite showed images of a large batch being poured. So maybe on the website soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was the last pour of supergloss?

Gonz.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I thought that was the last pour of supergloss?
> 
> Gonz.


No he's done some Diablo as well

It's a cracking product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Really like the look of this, can anyone tell me the pot size couldn't see it on site.

Thanks all


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It’s 150ml and it spreads for miles so you’ll use very little


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Ian, I have some in my basket will give it a try. :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

66Rob said:


> Cheers Ian, I have some in my basket will give it a try. :thumb:


You won't be disappointed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a hellishly thick coat being applied in the video of it, if it comes off easily which it looks to do it must be good. Promised the Mrs I wouldn't buy any more waxes until I've used what I've got lmao. Tempted at that price though&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Why did I watch that video:wall: looks like another purchase tonight


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone confirm the dimensions of the pot and whether it's big enough to get a AF wax mate in?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Anyone confirm the dimensions of the pot and whether it's big enough to get a AF wax mate in?


Waxmate will fit fine as I used one to apply Diablo to my car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

IanG said:


> Waxmate will fit fine as I used one to apply Diablo to my car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit, that means there's no reason for me not to buy now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Any further thoughts on this wax?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Decent wax but not outstanding had better performance from Fusso. Although the Diablo is a doddle to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

IanG said:


> Decent wax but not outstanding had better performance from Fusso. Although the Diablo is a doddle to use
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those still with their detailing 'L' plates on (i.e. me) could you expand your point about performance? Are you meaning the Fusso lasts longer, beads better, deeper shine, deeper wet look...

Cheers fella


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Wilco said:


> That's a hellishly thick coat being applied in the video of it, if it comes off easily which it looks to do it must be good. Promised the Mrs I wouldn't buy any more waxes until I've used what I've got lmao. Tempted at that price though��


I find that's the most complex, trickiest, most difficult to understand aspects of detailing that I'm not confident of mastering the technique: i.e., the Mrs!

Whist considering which new wax to buy I genuinely didn't understand the point she was trying to make when she said:

'what do you want yet another pot of wax for? you have too many as it is, in fact too much.'

how can you have 'too much wax'? Advice gratefully received!

This diablo looks like a goer - very impressed with what i have watched and read. now, when is payday...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

andyfish said:


> For those still with their detailing 'L' plates on (i.e. me) could you expand your point about performance? Are you meaning the Fusso lasts longer, beads better, deeper shine, deeper wet look...
> 
> Cheers fella


Beading and sheeting started to drop off after a month and whilst there is still protection there doesn't appear to be performing as well as the Fusso. Deepness of shine is subjective

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

IanG said:


> Beading and sheeting started to drop off after a month and whilst there is still protection there doesn't appear to be performing as well as the Fusso. Deepness of shine is subjective
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

IanG said:


> Beading and sheeting started to drop off after a month and whilst there is still protection there doesn't appear to be performing as well as the Fusso. Deepness of shine is subjective
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was considering Diablo as I liked supergloss but wanted better durability. Your finding me aren't too dissimilar to mine with supergloss so looks like it's not worth changing.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just applied Supergloss+ on my new car at the weekend and initial results are good and water behaviour and sheeting is very impressive.

Will have to see how it performs over the coming weeks.

I do like the Infinity products just a little disappointed in the results from Diablo and have now seen v2 has been released which might be better but I’ll stick with Fusso or the in2detailling ceramic wax for winter in future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

